# Rocks in outdoor pen...safe?



## KoopaNGoomba (May 27, 2013)

I am cleaning up an area in my yard where the dogs won't be able to access, to turn into a bigger tort pen. The area used to have pea gravel for a dog run, and although it has been removed, there is still quite a bit under the grass. I've been scraping and raking it for an hour but I feel like there is going to be small amounts of this gravel no matter what... should I be concerned? He is a big guy and really only shows interest in eating plants and flowers, but I worry about him swallowing a rock anyways. They're marble sized. This is really the only area in the yard that I can use due to the abundance of enclosures already (pigeon loft, two aviaries for corvids) and our pack of six dogs.

Thoughts?


----------



## mike taylor (May 27, 2013)

I think it will be ok. I have smaller rocks in with red foots and have had no problems.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lynnedit (May 27, 2013)

It is nearly impossible to avoid all rocks/pebbles in outdoor enclosures. Sounds like your tortoise has had a healthy diet. 
And they will help with the enclosure drainage. 
Leave the rest and don't worry!


----------



## KoopaNGoomba (May 27, 2013)

Do people ever include small rocks in their outdoor enclosures for sulcatas? My paranoia is not completely baseless; we took in a sick tegu whose owners couldn't afford vet care, and he ended up being sick due to a large rock in his bowels. It resulted in 3 surgeries at over $10 000 and years of care before he was adopted (a week ago!). So now, I am afraid of rocks! Haha! But tegus eat eggs and such, which can resemble rocks, and rocks don't really resemble any of my sully's food.

There are still quite a few rocks throughout the enclosure...I removed over 15 gallons so far...


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2013)

I try to remove as many as possible. However it's just not possible to remove them all. What I did, is to put a layer of grass on top. Now, I have a leopard, not a burrowing sully, but if he is large, the little stones shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jazz (May 28, 2013)

Do they REALLY eat it?i've never had such case


----------



## IRTehDuckie (May 28, 2013)

I dont see why it would be a problem, if they eat a lot of rocks, then i would suggest taking them out or covering them up, but even my sulcata will eat a few pebbles now and again.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 28, 2013)

There is no reasonable way to eliminate every rock, stone, stick and other naturally occuring material outdoors. I would not be concerned about small stones or rocks in an enclosure. If the tortoise is fed a good quality diet that is high in vitamin and mineral content there is little chance of them consuming small stones intentionally.


----------

